# Общий раздел > Новости, факты и мнения > Интересно знать >  100 фактов о японцах.

## Irina

*100 фактов о японцах....*

1. Японцы жутко работящие. Могут запросто работать 18 часов в день без перерыва на обед и после этого еще сходить выпить в кабак и после 2 часов сна снова на работу. Могут работать 24 часа и после этого пропахать за рулем 300 км и там поработать еще часов 10.
2. Японцы не умеют отдыхать, 4 дня отгула подряд считается отпуском. Брать полагающиеся по правилам 3 недели в год - западло. Уходить с работы в положенное время тоже западло.
3. На вид японцы очень редко бывают мускулистыми, но при этом часто сильны физически, пропорция мышычная масса/физическая сила у них нарушена
4. Большинство японцев краснеет от алкоголя и не может много выпить, хотя есть потрясающие исключения.
5. Большинство японцев почему-то хорошо рисует и поет.
6. Если японец обедает в офисе за своим столом, то не продолжать работу во время еды – западло.
7. Совершенно нормальное дело для мужика лет сорока рассказать коллегам с радостью, что он сегодня в метро смог увидеть трусы старшеклассницы.
8. Японцы искренне считают, что их язык выучить почти нереально, поэтому очень уважают всех, кто может хотя бы поздороваться по-японски.
9. Если вы пошли пить с японцами в неформальной обстановке, и умеете сказать только "здрасти" на их языке, то через некотрое время вас начнут учить словам "пиписька" и "какашка".
10. В японском языке нет ругательств сильнее "дурак" и "идиот". Мощность эмоций выражается интонацией и громкостью.
11. Японцы очень честные люди - если вы забыли в метро зонтик, с вероятностью 99 процентов вам его вернут, если обратиться в бюро находок.
12. Раньше также возвращали кошельки с деньгами и вообще не воровали, теперь нет.
13. Японцы всегда следуют инструкциям до последней буквы и очень теряются, если в ней есть ошибка.
14. В Японии оральный и анальный секс не считаются оными по закону. Секс за деньги запрещен, поэтому все проститутки зовут на помассировать, помыться и пососать. Поцелуи в засос – часть оплаченного сервиса.
15. В каждом крупном городе издается ежемесячный журнал-путеводитель по борделям . Кстати индивидуального предпринимательства в этой сфере практически нет.
16. Белых обычно не пускают в бордели, где работают японки. Там где китаянки и филиппинки – запросто. 17. Порнуху показывают во всех без исключения гостиницах
18. Заниматься любовью японцы ходят в лав отели с почасовой оплатой. Лав отели бывают разные по уровню, некоторые просто рулезные, и расположены всегда либо на окраинах, либо рядом с питейными кварталам
19. Японцы очень чистоплотны - все как один моются ежедневно. Вообще у японцев личная гигиена возведена на первое место. При этом дома у многих жуткий бардак, но туда просто так никто из не своих не попадает, поэтому не видно.
20. Для японца вымыться значит принять ванну, душ - крайняя полумера
21. Парадокс - сколько бы ни было в семье человек, ванну все принимают не меняя в ней воду (предварительно приняв душ правда). Часто эту воду потом используют при стирке.
22. Дети, как правило, принимают ванны одновременно с родителями лет до 8, хотя есть исключения в обе стороны.
23. Японцы обожают горячие источники и публичные бани
24. В японских семьях в принципе нормально, если взрослые брат с сестрой не разговаривают вообще и не знают телефона друг друга. Не ссорясь при этом.
25. В Японии за любое количество любых наркотиков сажают в тюрьму
26. Если японец поехал в Амстердам, там покурил, и это увидел другой японец и на него стукнул, то первого посадят в тюрьму
27. Марихуана растет в диком виде во многих местах в горах, осенью в таких местах полиция часто обращает внимание на машины с неместными номерами
28. Всюду можно купить трубки и кальяны для курения марихуаны и гашиша.
29. Любой белый в Японии для японцев американец, затем англичанин или француз
30. В японском три вида письменности.
31. До недавнего времени грибы не считались наркотиком и свободно продавались
32. Ограничение скорости на хайвеях 80км в час, но все едут 120, потому что до 120 обычно не ловят
33. Минимальный штраф за превышение скорости - 150 долларов, максимальный – тюрьма
34. Японских полицейских нельзя купить "на месте", но в диких местах можно уболтать прикинувшись идиотом.
35. Если вас поймали за что-то серьезное, то имеют право держать в СИЗО 30 суток не пуская адвоката
36. Все японские машины на внутреннем рынке вне зависимости от мощности имеют ограничитель скорости 180 или 140 кмч и такой же спидометр. Это не закон, причин этому нет. Спидометры до 320 и уничтожители ограничителей скорости продаются свободно.
37. Японцы свихнуты на еде и хорошо в ней разбираются. Главная цель абсолютного большинства при поездке за границу, не посмотреть что-нибудь, а что-нибудь сожрать и потом этим хвастаться
38. 70 процентов ТВ программ показывают еду
39. Японцы делают офигительные документальные фильмы, у них потрясающие операторы
40. Японцы дарят деньги по любому поводу - свадьба, похороны, поступление в институт, дальняя поездка и т.п. Дарить меньше 50 долларов верх неприличия, обычно дарят 100
41. Если вам перед путешествием дали денег, а вы обратно ничего не привезли в подарок, вы просто говно
42. В подарок можно привезти все что угодно, обычно привозят еду
43. Необязательно привозить подарок на подаренную сумму.
44. На новый год японцы собираются семьей дома у родителей и три дня жрут и смотрят ТВ.
45. Один японец может съесть просто ДИКОЕ количество еды вне зависимости от размеров организма
46. Нет хуже западла, чем работать 1 января, в этот день никто ничего не делает и все зарыто, хотя в последнее время есть тенденция к игнорированию этого крупными магазинами итд.
47. в Японии всегда и везде можно найти 24часовой магазин, в котором есть ВСЕ
48. Япония до сих пор самая безопасная страна в мире
49. Японцы дико наивные люди и верят практически всему
50. В японских городах все кабаки, как правило, сосредоточены в одном районе
51. Если вы идете пить, то пробыть всю ночь в одном месте - просто кощунство, обязательно надо зайти хотя бы в три
52. После поздней попойки в городе полагается пойти что-нибудь съесть, обычно рамэн.
53. Практически ни один японец не может сказать "я тебя люблю" в лицо объекту любви.
54. Те, кто могут, вызывают дикое уважение у других
55. Японцы ужасно застенчивы и легко смущаются
56. Это больше сегодня относится к более старшим поколениям, но - когда японец делает предложение, нормально сказать что-нибудь типа "не могла бы ты готовить мне суп?" или "ты можешь стирать мое белье?", потому что иначе они стесняются
57. Большинство супругов среднего и старшего возраста спят в разных кроватях и даже, иногда, комнатах
58. Если в гостинице одна кровать на двоих, а не две, японцы часто жалуются администрации или турфирме
59. Япония раньше была дико дорогой страной. Теперь это не так.
60. 80% японок начинают смеяться, если нервничают
61. Если вы решили, что хотите быть чьим-то бой или герл френдом, об этом надо официально заявить, что-то типа "пожалуйста, давай встречаться!", если вам отказали, повторных попыток предпринимать не полагается. Если этого официального заявления не было - вы просто секс друзья без взаимообязательств
62. Расставаться с бой или герл френдом тоже надо официально об этом заявив.
63. Регулярные походы мужа к проституткам – до недавнего времени нормальное и неизбежное зло, к молодым современным японцам это относится в гораздо меньшей степени.
64. В семье деньгами распоряжается жена (если она не работает), мужу из его зарплаты выдается ежемесячная сумма на личные расходы, в среднестатистической семье обычно порядка 300 долларов
65. У японцев считается, что если сексуально перевозбудиться, из носа пойдет кровь
66. У японцев считается, что если есть слишком много шоколада, из носа пойдет кровь
67. Кровь из носа - это смешно
68 В Японии просто ОХРЕНИТЕЛЬНО ОГРОМНОЕ количество денег тратиться впустую
69. Все японцы застрахованы от всего, чего можно
70. Если вы не застрахованным попали в аварию или больницу - вам пиздец
71. В Японии можно отсрочить уплату некоторых налогов и обязательной медицинской страховки "по семейным и экономическим обстоятельствам". Медицинская страховка рассчитывается из ваших доходов за прошлый год и может достигать 500 долларов в месяц, при том, что покрывает только 70% мед. расходов.
72. В Японии фантастически вежливый сервис, после местного, весь обслуживающий персонал в любой точке мира кажется хамливым
73. Японцы почти никогда не говорят спасибо кассиршам в супермаркете
74. Кассирши в супермаркете всегда кланяются и работают только стоя
75. Человек из персонала магазина никогда не скажет вам "нет" сразу, он либо проведет вас по магазину в поисках того, чего заведомо нет, либо доложит старшему и тот после экскурсии по магазину, скажет "извините, у нас этого товара вообще никогда нет"
76. В Японии самый медленный в мире МакДоналдс
77. В Японии много стукачей
78. Большинство японцев ругает Японию
79. Многие молодые японцы говорят, что хотят жить за границей и не хотят быть японцами
80. За границей японцы всегда держатся кучей
81. В Японии огромное количество женщин-фанаток футбола и почему-то хоккея
82. Японцы часто комплексуют по поводу своего телосложения.
83. Японцы в приватных беседах часто говорят, что Китай - это мощь, а Япония в жопе
84. Японцы смотрят на китайцев и вьетнамцев сверху вниз.
85. Как у нас говорят "че ты как чукча?!", у японцев говорят "ты че, китаец?"
86. Иметь друга-не-японца в некотором роде престижно, этим хвастается молодежь
87. Если вы хорошо говорите по-японски вас обязательно за это хвалят и говорят всем что вы на самом деле японец с цветными контактными линзами и крашенными волосами, это такая популярная шутка типа
88. Некоторые молодые японцы носят цветные линзы, обычно серые, синие или фиолетовые. Выглядит страшно.
89. В Японии как нигде в мире быстро появляется и проходит мода на все что угодно. Например на хамелеона или коалу, тогда все вещи с их изображением продаются в раз. Или на отрицательные ионы, или на опресненную воду морских глубин. Бум обычно длится не дольше года, не поддается объяснению и через 3 года вспоминается с трудом, но деньги делаются гигантские.
90. Во всех домах, многих больницах, половине ресторанов, и некоторых офисах надо снимать обувь. Поэтому носки должны быть всегда целыми.
91. Если вы сняли обувь, ее надо развернуть носками у выходу, иначе неприлично.
92. Если вы этого не сделали, за вас это сделает хозяин или персонал
93. Сразу после входной двери есть место для снимания обуви, наступать туда в носках, пытаясь натянуть свои кроссовки - жутко неприлично, т.к. грязно
94. Японцы снимают и надевают обувь с дикой скоростью
95. Японцы думают, что в других странах очень страшно и опасно
96. в Японии последнее время была популярна вот такая схема мошенства - у старушки дома звонит телефон, когда она подходит ей там говорят "это я! у меня тут дикая жопа с деньгами! Попал - писец!" Она на это "кто?" а ей "да я, это я! не узнаешь что ли!! жопа у меня переведи скорее мне денег тысяч 5 (в долларовом эквиваленте)" И бабуся переводит бабло на указанный счет. Меня просто убивает, как это они умудряются верить, это возможно только в Японии.
97. За прошлый год японская почта профукала примерно 4 миллиона долларов, эти деньги просто "потерялись", согласно их пресс-релизу
98. Как не печально, но Японию портят иностранцы.
99. Японцы практически никогда не зовут гостей домой. Приглашение "заходите как-нибудь" в большинстве случаев стоит воспринимать исключительно как вежливый оборот речи.
100. В Японии большинство домов и квартир холодные и тесные.

----------


## Sanych

> Могут держать 30 суток без адвоката


Салабоны. Они ещё в наших сизо не бывали

----------

